# Richtige SPS + Programmiersoftware für Automation gesucht



## woodyoop (19 Dezember 2017)

Hallo liebe SPS-User,

ich bin neu hier sowie relativ neu in dem Thema SPS und könnte hierbei ein wenig Hilfe vertragen...
Bisher habe ich kleine Steuerungen mit SiemensLOGO Comfort V8 programmiert oder Programmabläufe von Robotersystemen der Firma Geiger Handling mit der frei programmierbaren Steuerung HT320. Mit der Steuerung HT320 kann man vielseitige Programme mit dazugehörigen Ein- und Ausgängen programmieren.

Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einer passenden SPS für eine automatisierte Montage von zwei Teilen. Hierzu wird kein Roboter benötigt und ich kann daher nicht auf die frei programmierte Steuerung HT320 zurück greifen.
Daher meine Frage welche SPS für das folgende Programm (siehe Anhang) sinnvoll wäre (nicht unter bzw. nicht überdimensoniert)?

Kurzer Überblick über das Programm:
13 Eingänge (Ein Start/Stop Schalter, 2 Lichtschranken, 5 Zylinder)
7 Ausgänge (5 Zylinder, 2 Greifer)

Die Teile werden von zwei Seiten bereit gestellt und sollen dann mit den Zylindern und Greifern montiert werden und danach abgelegt werden.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Programm bereits zu aufwendig für eine Logo Steuerung (PS: Gerne lasse ich mich allerdings vom Gegenteil überzeugen )
Welche SPS und daher auch passende Programmiersoftware erachtet ihr für ein solches Programm (und einen relativen Neuling im Thema) für sinnvoll?

Ich bin für eure Tipps und Hilfe sehr dankbar!
Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend 

VG
woodyoop

Anhang anzeigen SPS Montage.pdf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Dezember 2017)

Hallo woodyoop,

meine Wahl würde auf eine S7-1214C (6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0) fallen. Dafür würdest du allerdings das TIA-Portal benötigen.
Upps, aktuell möglicher Liefertermin wäre der 05.02.2018.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Mavorkit (19 Dezember 2017)

Hi,

Da es sich hier anhört, als ob es sich eher um eine Ausnahme handelt ist wahrscheinlich die Anschaffung von TIA Recht teuer.
Da die Anzahl der Ein- und Ausgänge Recht überschaubar ist und keine analogen benötigt werden ist eventuell die easy Steuerung von Eaton etwas. Die ist etwas umfangreicher als ein Logo und kann mit Codesys programmiert werden.

Hier gibt es ein Starter Kit: http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...aktsteuerung_EC4P/easy_control_starterkit.jsp

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## woodyoop (19 Dezember 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo woodyoop,
> 
> meine Wahl würde auf eine S7-1214C (6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0) fallen. Dafür würdest du allerdings das TIA-Portal benötigen.
> Upps, aktuell möglicher Liefertermin wäre der 05.02.2018.
> ...



Hallo Onkel,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Bedeutet das, dass ich die Software "*STEP 7 Basic (TIA Portal)" *benötige?
Aktuell habe ich die Software LOGO Comfort V8.1 und WinCC Basic V14. Damit komme ich quasi nicht weiter...

Gruß, woodyoop


----------



## Mavorkit (19 Dezember 2017)

woodyoop schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel,
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Bedeutet das, dass ich die Software "*STEP 7 Basic (TIA Portal)" *benötige?
> Aktuell habe ich die Software LOGO Comfort V8.1 und WinCC Basic V14. Damit komme ich quasi nicht weiter...
> 
> Gruß, woodyoop


Hi woodyoop,

Ja für alle Siemens Steuerungen aufwärts brauchst du Step 7. Wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe auch für die Nachfolgesteuerung der 200er, die 1200er. Aber dort kenne ich mich nur bedingt aus.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shrimps (19 Dezember 2017)

Hmm,
das würde ja sogar meine kleinen BC9000er können.
Und das mit Twincat2 alias Codesys.
Die Dinger haben einen K-Bus und sind recht anspruchslos.

Oder einen Raspi mit einem Buskoppler und entsprechenden Klemmen.
Dann geht sogar Codesys V3!

Und die Software könnte später auf eine "große" umziehen..

Nur so als Anregung.

PS: Bei den BC´s kann ich deutlich helfen, sind meine "Spielgeräte".

HtH Shrimps


----------



## M4NGO (20 Dezember 2017)

> Da es sich hier anhört, als ob es sich eher um eine Ausnahme handelt ist wahrscheinlich die Anschaffung von TIA Recht teuer.



Da würde ich die StarterKits von Siemens empfehlen.
Da bekommst du eine CPU und die passende Software zu nem recht guten Preis wie ich finde.
Und es gibt auch StarterKits gleich mit einem Display dazu.

Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert:
S7-1200:
https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/program...efault.aspx?tabcardname=starter kit übersicht

Oder gleich ne S7-1500:
https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/program...oller/s7-1500/starter-kit/seiten/default.aspx


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2017)

Ich würde da doch noch mal über LOGO mit Erweiterung(en) nachdenken.

Das kann ja nur eine Schrittkette werden, sollte sich doch leicht realisieren lassen.
Teste das doch mal in der Simulation.


----------



## PN/DP (20 Dezember 2017)

In den S7-1200-Starterkits ist m.W. immer nur ein 230V-Gerät drin, die kann der TE gar nicht brauchen.
Für die S7-1200 reicht schon Step7 TIA Basic, das kostet nicht viel.

Apropos Lichtschranken: haben die aktuellen LOGO auch noch so stark schwankende Zykluszeiten wie ältere Generationen? Ich habe "von früher" im Hinterkopf: mit LOGO an Lichtschranken positionieren geht nur ziemlich ungenau bzw. schwer exakt reproduzierbar.

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2017)

Vor allem sind es in den o.g. Kits 1212C, da müssten sowohl die Eingänge als auch die Ausgänge mit Modulen erweitert werden. Die 1214C würde hier mit 14DE und 10DA onboard ganz gut passen. Ein Panel wäre wohl noch notwendig, auf welches man mit einer Logo eventuell verzichten könnte?


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2017)

LOGOsoft ist ja bereits vorhanden, braucht also auch kein Starterkit sein.


----------



## PN/DP (20 Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte mich verschrieben  ich meinte 230V-Geräte in den S7-1200-Starterkits. Ich habe meinen Beitrag #9 korrigiert.

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2017)

Hallo winnman,



winnman schrieb:


> Ich würde da doch noch mal über LOGO mit Erweiterung(en) nachdenken...


Welches LOGO-Gerät würdest du denn genau verwenden? Ist es wirklich realistisch, solche Abläufe mit einer LOGO vernünftig hin zu bekommen, einschließlich aller üblichen Überwachungsfunktionen? Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus, höre nur immer Kollegen schimpfen, wenn die Timer verbraucht sind, etc. Dann wird häufig ein zweites oder drittes Gerät nachgerüstet und notdürftig mit dem ersten verheiratet. Die Software-Voraussetzung sprechen beim TE natürlich für die LOGO.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## winnman (21 Dezember 2017)

12/24 V mit Transistorausgängen und entsprechende Erweiterungsmodule.

Ja riesige Programme kann die LOGO nicht, aber bei der Anwendung wird das auch nicht wirklich notwendig werden.

Ich hab aber nicht um Sonst geschrieben: mal in der Simulation ausprobieren.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (22 Dezember 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vor allem sind es in den o.g. Kits 1212C, da müssten sowohl die Eingänge als auch die Ausgänge mit Modulen erweitert werden. Die 1214C würde hier mit 14DE und 10DA onboard ganz gut passen. Ein Panel wäre wohl noch notwendig, auf welches man mit einer Logo eventuell verzichten könnte?



Ich schließe mich dieser Meinung in Teilen an. Ladet doch einfach mal einen Siemens Außendienstler ein und lasst euch ein Angebot erstellen. Die 1200er sind preislich derart attraktiv geworden, dass bei uns schon die Daseinsberechtigung der Logo in Frage gestellt wird - einzige Hürde ist und bleibt TIA-Portal. Das skaliert extrem stark mit den Einsätzen (wie oft soll eine SPS eingesetzt werden?) und den Lizenzen (wieviele Leute sollen parallel programmieren können?), allerdings wenn einmal verfügbar, könnt ihr damit alles abspeisen. 

Ein 'Panel' ist im klassischen Sinne bei dieser Anforderung wegrationalisierbar, für die paar IOs darzustellen oder grob ne Einstellung vorzunehmen, langt der Webserver. Dann braucht man halt 'nur' n Bildschirm, der HTML und JavaScript versteht. Auf jeden Fall (wenn der Siemens Mann / die Siemens Frau eh schon im Hause ist...) ein Angebot für ein K(T)P 400 einholen lassen - eventuell ist das für euch auch interessant. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## woodyoop (25 Dezember 2017)

winnman schrieb:


> Ich würde da doch noch mal über LOGO mit Erweiterung(en) nachdenken.
> 
> Das kann ja nur eine Schrittkette werden, sollte sich doch leicht realisieren lassen.
> Teste das doch mal in der Simulation.



Ich habe das Programm jetzt für die Logo geschrieben und werde es Anfang des Jahres testen. In der Simultation funktioniert alles wie es soll. Bin gespannt wie die Umsetzung mit den Lichtschranken etc. funktioniert. Ich werde berichten.

Danke für die restlichen Infos!!

VG, woodyoop


----------

